# Diy electric smoker build



## northerner78 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello folks, just recently finished building a diy trash can smoker. Took about a week and really turned out better than I thought it would.  This is a new endeavor so I'll be asking questions and absorbing knowledge.













IMG_20170707_195502.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Jul 8, 2017


----------



## submariner (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome and that is a pretty cool setup!!!!


----------



## mattster (Jul 9, 2017)

awesome!

great job!


----------



## northerner78 (Jul 9, 2017)

It has 2 problems, I'm using a 1000w coil that I dissected from a hot plate.  I can't get the temp above 200.  Do I need a stronger coil?  

Also during a test run I through some chips in a tin, I think I used to much which was about 4 handfuls.  I got so much billowing smoke that my neighbor called the fire department.  Lol. Alil help ironing out these details ould be great.  I'm a newb to this but willing to learn.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

Buy a hot water tank blanket and cut a few panels to fit.. use some Velcro  to keep the panels tight. Cut a place for the temp gauge and the door. Use a big cast iron pan on the element and it should give a big hot surface area for heat and chips. I think lol [emoji]129299[/emoji] those vents on top look good.. is it to much vent?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 13, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> It has 2 problems, I'm using a 1000w coil that I dissected from a hot plate.  I can't get the temp above 200.  Do I need a stronger coil?
> 
> Also during a test run I through some chips in a tin, I think I used to much which was about 4 handfuls.  I got so much billowing smoke that my neighbor called the fire department.  Lol. Alil help ironing out these details ould be great.  I'm a newb to this but willing to learn.



you'll do it.. . They sell 20 gallon cans too..


----------



## dward51 (Jul 14, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> It has 2 problems, I'm using a 1000w coil that I dissected from a hot plate. I can't get the temp above 200. Do I need a stronger coil?
> 
> Also during a test run I through some chips in a tin, I think I used to much which was about 4 handfuls. I got so much billowing smoke that my neighbor called the fire department. Lol. Alil help ironing out these details ould be great. I'm a newb to this but willing to learn.


Hot plates have a thermal limit switch.  If it's still in the assembly, that will shut off when it reaches a certain point (it's a safety device in case the hotplate is used in too confined an area and starts to built up too much heat in the hotplate cabinet.  If you have an absolutely bare heating element from the hotplate (ie, no thermal limiter included), then it's not enough wattage for the air volume you are heating.

Try putting some foil over the tin and poking 1 or 2 small holes in the foil (adjust number of holes to more if needed).  That should give you some control over the amount of smoke.


----------



## gary s (Jul 19, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a beautiful, hot sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the               web. L**ots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*        **  Gary*


----------



## northerner78 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Gary.  Information overload!! Definitely enjoying interaction with the other members.  Love the recipes and topics covered on each meat categories.


----------

